# Power packs for American Flyer S Gauge Engines



## hoggertom5245 (11 mo ago)

I inherited from my Uncle several years ago, his entire collection of American Flyer S Gauge engines, cars, track, buildings, etc. I have kept them in containers in my basement, free of moisture etc. The engines some 12 plus, I have had on display on my bookcases thru out my house. I would now like to get them back into running condition and determine whether to keep these or sell them. Most all of this equipment has not probably run in over 40 years so I have a bit of a large task in front of me. I have found what appears to be a good resource manual on e-bay on how to repair and maintain them, however, what power packs are available today that would run this equipment. The power packs that came with the collection are probably old and dangerous to use, owing to perhaps banned components, asbestos etc. So what is available today run these? Thanks all for the advice and direction.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome to the S Forum Tom. As you can see looking at prior posts there is alot of help here.
You just have to ask. Nice thing about American Flyers is once you learn to work on a steamer 
you can pretty much work on any of the steamers. Start slow. You will not learn everything in a
day. 12 plus engines is a great collection. And we would love to see some pics. I think you need
5 posts before you can post pics. When asking questions refer to the cab number . Nice thing is
most parts are readily available. Have fun. If you don't know ask.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

As far as power-paks ( transformers) most of us use transformers that are as old as our trains.
Most do need the power cords changed. Never use one with cracks in the cord. I myself like
Lionel transformers. AF engines have a max rating of 15 to 17 volts. Many Lionel trans formers will put out
a little more than that. Just don't turn all the way up. I use a Lionel ZW transformer.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Welcome to the MTF! 
Let us know what transformers you have. The good thing is Gilbert used high quality electrical parts and most of the transformers are still safe to use. Inspect the cord for any signs of cracking, if none then go ahead and plug it in.
The first thing to do is look at the engine numbers on the cab. If 342DC, 332DC or 334DC then they are DC only, AC power will ruin the motor in a matter of seconds.If there are any with 332 or 342 it is about 50/50 if they are universal or DC. Look at the motor through the cab, if there is a winding on the field then it is universal, AC or DC. If no winding, just a metal field then it is DC only. FYI, all Gilbert engines can be run on DC.
Although the engines have not been used in 40 years it is safe to put them on the track and see if they run prior to cleaning and lubricating them. It is a good idea to first put in some smoke fluid to wet the wick and avoid charring it.


----------



## hoggertom5245 (11 mo ago)

Thanks very much for the advice, like I mentioned I have a fair amount of work to do and will start by looking for numbers.


----------



## hoggertom5245 (11 mo ago)

AmFlyer said:


> Welcome to the MTF!
> Let us know what transformers you have. The good thing is Gilbert used high quality electrical parts and most of the transformers are still safe to use. Inspect the cord for any signs of cracking, if none then go ahead and plug it in.
> The first thing to do is look at the engine numbers on the cab. If 342DC, 332DC or 334DC then they are DC only, AC power will ruin the motor in a matter of seconds.If there are any with 332 or 342 it is about 50/50 if they are universal or DC. Look at the motor through the cab, if there is a winding on the field then it is universal, AC or DC. If no winding, just a metal field then it is DC only. FYI, all Gilbert engines can be run on DC.
> Although the engines have not been used in 40 years it is safe to put them on the track and see if they run prior to cleaning and lubricating them. It is a good idea to first put in some smoke fluid to wet the wick and avoid charring it.


When say "look at the engine numbers on the cab" are you referring to the actual road number on the side of the locomotive? Thank You.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here are some examples. First is the 290 and 295 Pacifics. Next is a newer 5 digit engine, a 21156 Docksider. Last is a Baldwin Diesel with a cab number of 812. This is actually a 21812, it was made in the 5 digit era. Sorry, I see the pictures reordered themselves without my approval!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.. As is my custom, I volunteer any help in repairing your locos, if needed, just pay the postage..As a added safety tip, when I first plug in a transformer that I know nothing about, I always use a surge protector. That way I can plug in the tranny, and then click on the power. I don't want to be holding anything if it wants to go pop.Get a few more posts in, as we're all dying to see pictures!!!!


----------



## hoggertom5245 (11 mo ago)

AmFlyer said:


> Here are some examples. First is the 290 and 295 Pacifics. Next is a newer 5 digit engine, a 21156 Docksider. Last is a Baldwin Diesel with a cab number of 812. This is actually a 21812, it was made in the 5 digit era. Sorry, I see the pictures reordered themselves without my approval!
> 
> View attachment 576675
> View attachment 576676
> View attachment 576677


Okay I think I have an idea on what is needed, so I wrote down a few numbers of my engines, a Texas & Pacific GP7 #375, a C&NW Alco #355, New Haven #21573, a NYC steamer #326 and my Alco PA A-B-A set of Northern Pacific's #490, #491 & #493.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That is a nice collection of engines. The 355 C&NW is actually a Baldwin prototype. All these engines have universal motors. The 375, 21573 and the 490 may have truck wear at the axles. If one of these runs poorly that wear is the likely cause. The only fix is to have the trucks rebushed. The 326 should be a great runner.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice collection of diesels. and 1 steamer.. The diesels can be finicky to repair, but have fun. The steamer is a nice engine, and repairing those are pretty much straight forward..enjoy!!


----------



## hoggertom5245 (11 mo ago)

Thank you guys. I appreciate the tips and advice on getting this fleet up and running. I'll get some pictures posted soon, I just need to dig out the transformers and plug them in and get some track wired up to see what is running or not and start planning on repairing/rebuilding.


----------



## hoggertom5245 (11 mo ago)

AmFlyer said:


> Here are some examples. First is the 290 and 295 Pacifics. Next is a newer 5 digit engine, a 21156 Docksider. Last is a Baldwin Diesel with a cab number of 812. This is actually a 21812, it was made in the 5 digit era. Sorry, I see the pictures reordered themselves without my approval!
> 
> View attachment 576675
> View attachment 576676
> View attachment 576677


The 290 and 295 are is a beauties! Do they or the 21156 have the "smoke" capabilities?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks. The 21156 was made in 1959, it does not have smoke. The 290 and 295 have smoke. The 295 also has an Air Chime whistle in the tender.


----------

